# My Enclosure Layout(NEED THOUGHTS)



## clbfrzr (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello, 
Currently in the process to acquire my first Tegu and I am seeking advice/critism/ideas to better this enclosure that I designed and layed out on paper. If you guys could help me with this, I would very much appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jun 21, 2018)

May wanna increase the size of the enclosure. A 6x3x2 would probably last a tegu a year or two but for an adult, it would be far too small. 8x4x4 is considered the minimum. Just going to an 8x4x4 would probably save you the trouble of building another enclosure as well or somehow figuring out how to add onto the already existing enclosure to make it 8x4x4.

And by the way, tegus grow insanely fast so you may need that 8x4x4 sooner than you think.


----------

